# Hypothyroidism



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

Are their many people here with Fibromyalgia that also suffer from Hypothyroidism?


----------



## jonniebean (Apr 14, 2003)

I have fibromyalgia, IBS, & hypothyroidism. Was diagnosed with the hypothyrodism about 10 yrs ago & the fibromyalgia about 5 yrs. ago. Also have depression which I'm told goes with the territory. How about you?


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Sorry to be butting in here, but the hypothyroidism title got my attention. Just an observation that I've made from moderating the thyroid board at Jeff's other board (Mediboard). Many folks with hypothyroidism suffer from horrible body aches and body pain (including carpal tunnel, plantar fascitis, etc)....even when doctors tell them that their thyroid levels are "normal".It has been our collective experience as patients, that most doctors have a poor understanding of just how powerful thyroid hormones are and how much of an impact it makes on all of our body systems when thyroid levels are off (by as little as 3/10ths of a point) of our NATURAL SET POINT that we are born with. (The natural set point is somewhere within the normal range for each individual, and it takes adjusting replacement hormone medication, with close observation by the patient of their symptoms to find the "zone" within the normal range where you feel your best)I am not by any means minimizing fibromyalgia or CFS, but I have seen and known many who have hypothyroidism that have been dx'd with FM or CFS get MUCH better when their thyroid levels (important to note we are talking about the FREE T4 and FREE T3 which are actual thyroid hormones, TSH is NOT a thyroid hormone) were optimized.There are 2 thyroid hormones that our body needs to function properly. They are "T4" (thyroxine) and "T3" (triiodothyronine). Most people with hypothyroidism are put on synthetic thyroid hormone replacement which consists of T4 only. Most people with hypothyroidism only have their TSH tested when they go to the doctor (TSH is NOT a thyroid hormone, it is a pituitary hormone that regulates the thyroid). In order for people with hypothyroidism to feel well and be symptom free, they need adequate amounts of both T4 and T3. T3 is the more potent of the thyroid hormones and is the one that we "feel" the most...it is usually the one responsible for symptoms.Because estrogens and even asprin can interfere with the "Total T4" and "Total T3" thyroid tests, it is recommended that everyone with a thyroid problem have the "Free T4 and Free T3" thyroid lab tests. The "Free" tests are much better indicators of actual thyroid function at any given point in time.Many people with hypothyroidism have a conversion problem where T4 is not properly converted into the more potent T3. For this reason, everyone with hypothyroidism should have BOTH their T4 and T3 tested.There are thyroid replacement hormones available that have both T4 and T3 in them. There is also a T3 only synthetic thyroid hormone that can be supplemented if you are low on T3.To everyone with hypothyroidism, don't just accept what your doctor says....learn about hypothyroidism, get copies of your lab reports, chart your symptoms and FIGHT for good healthcare.For more info on Adult Hypothyroidism: http://thyroid.about.com/cs/basics_starthe...PM=ss12_thyroid http://www.uptodate.com/patient_info/topic...idGlandHome.htm (scroll down to Hypothyroid) http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter9/9-frame.htm (lots of medical lingo/technical)


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I can agree with K9Mom about the aches and pains. My ME/CFS pain got a LOT worse whilst I was temporarily hypothyroid. Not to mention all the other horrible symptoms.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I have just come back from the doctor this morning having had my tsh tested. She wont do the other tests you speak about and insists they are not necessary. I have been diagnosed with ibs but I ache so much. Today my thumb and forefinger joints are so painful it hurts to pick things up or turn the key in the car etc. My back and shoulders and ache and I have a headache almost constantly. 2 years ago I had a carpal tunnel operation. There are a few close members of my family with thyroid problems. I am so tired of fighting for basic health care here in the UK. If your doctor doesn't help then it is so hard to see anyone else as they have to refer you to the consultant - even if you choose to pay. Sorry to winge, I might not even be on the right board to be posting this but I am so frustrated that when I go to the doctor I am better informed than they are. When I asked if it was possible to have a copy of my lab reports you would have thought I'd asked for the moon. I didn't even get a straight no or yes. help!







PS Where are the pressure ponts for fibro?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Stedwell, here is a map of those pressure points you asked about: http://www.fibromyalgia.com/tender_points.htm And here's some info about using those tender points in diagnosing Fibromyalgia: *Diagnostic Criteria for Fibromyalgia * http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/criteria.html


> quote: For the most part, routine laboratory testing reveals nothing about fibromylagia or chronic fatigue syndrome. However, upon physical examination, the fibromyalgia patient will be sensitive to pressure in certain areas of the body called tender points. To meet the diagnostic criteria, patients must have: A. Widespread pain in all four quadrants of their body for a minimum of three monthsB. At least 11 of the 18 specified tender points(see diagram)These 18 sites used for diagnosis cluster around the neck, shoulder, chest, hip, knee and elbow regions. Over 75 other tender points have been found to exist, but are not used for diagnostic purposes. ï¿½Although the above criteria focuses on tender point count, a consensus of 35 FMS experts published a report in 1996 saying that a person does not need to have the required 11 tender points to be diagnosed and treated for FMS. This criteria was created for research purposes and many people may still have FMS with less than 11 of the required tender points as long as they have widespread pain and many of the common symptoms associated with FMS


----------



## barnmomma (Jun 19, 2003)

I have been diagnosed with a hypothyroid and "lupus like syndrome" which incorporates symptons of both lupus and fibro, as well as recently being told "possibly" IBS (which I think I really have had longer than the others). It has been a constant battle with doctors to get them to listen to me enough to test for anything. I swear I can tell when my thyroid hormones are off (I figured out you never take thyroid pills with food before my doctor knew. I could feel the difference). I didn't know about the testing for different thyroid hormones. That could explain some things. And yes, when my thyroid is off I ache a lot more as well as getting more fuzzy brained. I just haven't been able to convince the doc its off! I just come up a little under his range for normal, which is fine for him but not me.


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Dear barnmomma, I was reading over your post and am very curious. What is a lupus like syndrome? What are your symptoms? How were you diagnosed? Any help would be appreciated as I am suspecting the same case with myself. Thanks


----------



## barnmomma (Jun 19, 2003)

Carolf, "Lupus Like Syndrome" is an autoimmune disease. My rheumatologist says it is worse than fibromyalgia, but not as bad as full blown lupus. I have the symptoms of fibromyalgia and some, but not all, the symptoms of lupus. So I have the trouble with chronic fatigue and pressure points. I also have a positive ANA (done with a blood test, the first tip I had a physical problem), pain in my joints (for me, especially my knees) and arthritis, mouth sores, sensitivity to the sun (I get a rash on my face), low grade fevers (just below 100 degrees). My brain tends to get fuzzy, which could be the thyroid or this, but is very frustrating when trying to communicate! It is common to have hypothyroid with this, too. It can move into active lupus. At one point my rheumatologist suggested I take the medicine plaqunel (don't quote me on spelling), but I opted for less aggressive treatment and just take vioxx when my joints hurt a lot. I can't take it often, though, because of my stomach and headaches. I tend to react badly to medicines so I'm hesitant to take them unless I really have to do so. I understand there are different names for this, but my rheumatologist says it is fairly common although general practineers tend to miss it (mine did). He is a specialist at a large university hospital, so he sees things other doctors think are unusual. You may not have all my specific symptoms, just those for fibromyalgia and some of the ones for lupus.


----------

